# Natural Sleep Aids/Insomnia HELP?!



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Maybe go and see a doctor or a Specialist? They may be able to help...


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Tess - Not an option at the moment, and I cannot stand to be drugged up on pharmaceuticals if I don't have to, BUT if all else fails, to the doctor will I go.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Try a melatonin supplement, listening to quiet music or beach noises (something relaxing) and get into the habit of a bed time ritual. I like to wash my face, read a little, and then go to sleep.

Make sure you don't eat anything sugary at least 2 hours before you go to sleep. Warm drinks help at night like teas or warm milk. 

Reduce light in your room and make sure the room isn't too stuffy.

Hope I helped.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks ladies. I will try warm decaf tea before bed. Usually the temp is pretty nice but it can get muggy here (yuck, coming from the rainy but dry Pacific Northwest to the muggy Mid-Atlantic has been a real experience..).

Any downfalls to Melatonin like grogginess etc?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Nope, I have not had any problems with it. I only take it when I need to be well rested.

It's about as "natural" as you can get. 

Melatonin

You can buy it elsewhere but just a little blurb about it.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Great! Thanks Sky 

Forgot to mention I have been going to the Chiro lately which is new for me; think this could affect my sleep? I make sure to stay well hydrated before and after.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah your body may be going through some changes, especially if you had any release work done. I usually slept really heavy after the chiro visits, where I woke up groggy but overall feeling better. Every individual is different; that's the thing.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I use melatonin nightly with good results.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Id suggest getting out of bed in the morning and getting a job. Then you'll be tired at night.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll second the melatonin. Though my Dr. suggests that you don't take it on a long term basis because it can permanently decrease your body's ability to make it naturally and you will be setting yourself up to need it for life. If I'm going through a bout (I deal with it pretty bad and have since I was a teen, sometimes I average about 45 minutes of sleep a night for weeks at a time) I will take melatonin a few hours before I plan to sleep and never for more than 2 weeks at a time. It generally helps me get back into a sleep pattern where I can get 5 or 6 hours at one time. 



Joe4d said:


> Id suggest getting out of bed in the morning and getting a job. Then you'll be tired at night.


Though that may sound harsh, it could very well be true. The lifestyle changes and slowing down of daily activities very well could be the root of the problem. 

That being said, hard work isn't always the answer for insomnia. I deal with insomnia myself, I am up at 4 am every day and do all the day to day farm work by myself (maintaining 40+ acres, 2 arenas, 2 barns, 11 horses of my own, always at least 3 outside horses to ride, riding lessons trudging through arena sand for hours at a stretch, I am a mom of an extremely active 7 year old and wife that does all of the house maintenance, yard work, etc.) There are many days that I am in the barn until midnight to get client horses rode because I've spent my day cleaning stalls, working arenas, spreading manure, baling hay, fixing fence, the list goes on. Even on those days, I still find it hard to sleep sometimes even though I am exhausted. I wish hard work would make me sleep, my body gets tired but unfortunately even 18 hour days don't stop it for me.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Sometimes a job doesn't do it, I work all the time and still don't sleep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I'll second the melatonin. Though my Dr. suggests that you don't take it on a long term basis because it can permanently decrease your body's ability to make it naturally and you will be setting yourself up to need it for life. If I'm going through a bout (I deal with it pretty bad and have since I was a teen, sometimes I average about 45 minutes of sleep a night for weeks at a time) I will take melatonin a few hours before I plan to sleep and never for more than 2 weeks at a time. It generally helps me get back into a sleep pattern where I can get 5 or 6 hours at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sometimes the truth can hurt, and believe me I in no way was being mean. But some of what the poster said just stood out at me, If OP had posted a workday like MHfoundation, I would suspect an emotional, guilt, medical or chemical problem.

But OP stated they lay in bed all morning, dont have a job, dont exercise any more. etc. Id say try the simple obvious stuff first before seeking pills. It may be a chicken and the egg things, are they all tied together ? Is depression leading to the sedentary lifestyle which causes the insomnia which makes you sluggish which causes depression and repeat ?

Set your alarm clock, get up at 6 am no matter if you slept or not, Do something strenuous for an hour bike ride, run, hobble on crutches, whatever you can do that makes you sweat. Now take a shower get dressed and get out of the house, look for a job, go to a park, do something with each and every day. Once the day is gone you will never get it back.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

I appreciate all of the help, ladies and gents. Joe, though my sleeping is worse now, even when I had a job, went to school, and played intensive club sports (hurling, if you are interested, as well as bouldering on my off time), I slept terrible. Slept on a memory foam bed in a plush, climate controlled high rise apartment... with a boyfriend I hated. 

Now, that relationship is over, and for reasons I do not care to share on the internet, I am living across the country, and my situation, which I also do not care to go in depth about, does not currently allow for a job or much exercise. I only get out in the early morning/late night so as to avoid neighbours. The weather change (rainy but dry to constantly thundering humid rainforest) also has me a bit off kilter. 

Now, I understand a good hard day's work and even a nice stroll through the park will help me sleep better hypothetically, but this is not an option at this very moment. I eat healthy and light, stay hydrated, and keep my hygiene up, so these factors do no contribute as far as I am concerned. 

Regarding morning schedule: I find myself trying to sleep until 7 or 8 am when I usually pass out or get up and read a book, and if I pass out I sleep until 3. If not, who knows when/if I sleep that day. 

All of this being said, I asked for natural methods to help me sleep, not
pills, as I hate being drugged up. I am by no means depressed, and only slightly unfit since my lack of exercise as of late. 

Apologies if this sounded ranty; I have a grand 3 hours under my eyelids today. 

Thanks again everyone!
RSS


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Another + 1 for Melatonin.
I had used it on occasion before, but having a preemie with health complications that needs round the clock care can really screw up any semblence of a sleep schedule.
Once he was better, it helped me re-establish something resembling a sleep pattern.
Hard work on my farm, similar to like MHFQ's schedule kicks my butt now and I have to be careful not to sit too long during the middle of the day (like a long business call or something) or I will nod off.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> sometimes the truth can hurt, and believe me I in no way was being mean.


Your first post you were, 



> Id suggest getting out of bed in the morning and getting a job. Then you'll be tired at night.


is about as helpful as telling a depressed person to snap out of it. This would be particularly mean if someone has been genuinely looking for work and not finding anything.

The last post, that actually explains your thoughts some


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd try a chamomile tea about an hour before you get to bed.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Great, Val. Thanks! It is decaf I assume?

Also worth noting I drink about 1/2c of coffee per day, and very rarely have an organic low sugar root beer, but otherwise no soda, alcohol, or excessive caffiene intake. I eat a fair bit of turkey - thought it was supposed to make you sleepy?  - do some yoga stretches as often as I feel I need it... 

Could be any number of things keeping me awake but at the moment the variable that needs to change is me, as the others are out of the question. 

List of viable options:
Melatonin
Chamomile tea 1 hour before bed
Nightly routine

Thanks all!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

RunSlideStop said:


> Great, Val. Thanks! It is decaf I assume?


Yep, it's decaf. Chamomile is a good calmer. It does NOT work for everyone, but it does for some people, so hopefully you are among those lucky ones. :wink: BTW, when you go to the supermarket they have some other "sleeping/relaxing" herbal tees (usually in smaller boxes and higher in prices than, say, Lipton). So you can try some of those. Good luck!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Another thing I forgot to mention, when you find yourself laying awake - don't just lay there, it will only prolong it. Get up, take a hot bath, read a book, anything but just laying there and letting your mind run. That's what does me in, I lay there thinking about all the crap I have to get done and have a very hard time shutting it off. 

Breathing exercises also help me some, I try to do 10 second inhale, 10 second exhale. Another thing my Dr. suggested (and it sounds a bit cooky but does help) is to close your eyes and focus on the blackness, think blackness, block out all thoughts but the dark. Celestial seasonings has a "sleepy time" tea. I think the box is dark blue or purple, can't remember.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I take both melatonin and tryptophan, but I do it naturally...I have a cup of warm milk flavored with Ovaltine every night about a half hour before bedtime. Milk is rich in both melatonin and tryptophan. I also sleep with an affectionate pit bull...dogs are known to have a calming affect...


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I deal with insomnia as I am a shift worker and I work two 12hr days then two 12 hr nights in a row with 4 days off in between. I have been doing this for over 25 years and sometimes no matter what you try you can't always sleep the way you would like. I usually find I sleep better after the first day is over as I am usually tried and the day is over. I do agree that having a routine bed hour is better than not. The body does like this to maintain our circadian rhythm. Some people can work at night and sleep beautifully in the day but in my experience they are in the minority. You could perhaps exercise indoors regularly so you are more tired when the day is over. It may help. As well, as a balanced diet as others have stated as well. One of my co-workers only works 12hr days and has tried all sorts of meds over the counter and Dr. prescribed and sadly still has the battle with insomnia. I also find that if something is bothering me or I am worrying about just trying to sleep makes this worse. So, I try to have positive thoughts as much as possible before I go to bed and hope for the best. A glass of warm milk- the old remedy isn't always a bad idea as the sugars in the milk have a calming effect on your body at night. Sweet dreaming!


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Great advice! Thanks!

Milk is out until next month for me; a big fast started today so no animal products. Warm almond milk? Will that have the same affect? 

Will check out sleepy time tea!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Another thing I forgot to mention, when you find yourself laying awake - don't just lay there, it will only prolong it. Get up, take a hot bath, read a book, anything but just laying there and letting your mind run. That's what does me in, I lay there thinking about all the crap I have to get done and have a very hard time shutting it off.


Oh!! Agreed! One day I forgot to order something for Sky and I thought "Oh I can do it in the morning" 2 or more hours of no sleep later.. I begrudgingly got up, ordered it, and as soon as I got back into my bed, it was the next morning (as in I fell asleep that fast lol)

Sometimes getting up and doing something to silence your thoughts or shorten your to-do list will help too. I know when I worry.. I worry. And it affects my sleep and I just have to take care of it then and there.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

RunSlideStop said:


> Warm almond milk? Will that have the same affect?


I highly doubt it. I used warm milk with honey added in past and it helped too. But I know not everyone can drink milk so didn't suggest in 1st place.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Welp, tried some sleepy time chamomile (sp?) tea (with others like fennel, licorice, lemongrass, etc) last night and did not get to sleep any faster, but did sleep fairly sound for a considerable time. Will try again tonight, and adding in some exercise like lunges, squats, some yoga stretching (only have enough space here for a yoga mat sized area). Any other ideas for small space?

Good news is this sticky situation should be clearing up soon and then I will be back on track to get in shape and sleep like a puppy. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

No exercise ideas here, but I grow lavender in my garden just because I like the smell of it. It is supposed to help with relaxation and help you sleep, so I have read.
Well this year my plants are big enough to have enough flowers for me to enjoy outside and to dry some extras. 
Yesterday and last night I have the dehydrator going with lavender in it (made the house smell wonderful!!) and I slept like a baby. Don't think I moved a muscle all night, which is not like me, plus I had some great dreams. The skipping in the meadows kind of dreams, which again is not like me as I usually don't sleep sound enough to have dreams.
Maybe some lavender under your pillow might help.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Really like that idea, though not sure how allergies would hold up with flowers under my pillow! :| I was thinking about those "eye pillow" things that have lavender and the like; maybe just having one close by to smell would work?


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Lavender is typically harvested just before the flower buds open if that is helpful to know. But I understand the sensitive nature of allergies too. 
Another thought would be maybe some lavender essential oil, which is not too hard to find a natural market or health food store, or online.
A little dab on a piece of cloth or cotton ball would probably work as well as the flowers.

Something else I thought of too- white noise in the background. You know, like those hokie "lull you to sleep" music cd's or special radios that play beach waves, babbling streams... etc that were really popular about 10 years ago.I have some cds like that and when I used them it was helpful. 
Now, I usually have either a space heater going in the winter, or a fan in the summer. The seady hum in the background seems to help me drain my mind and sleep better.

Whenever the weather is in the spring or fall in-between stage of not really needing either, I find it harder to fall asleep. It is_ too_ quiet in the house. Doesn't matter how noisy it is outside, if it is too quiet_ in_ the house I can hear my thoughts bouncing around in my head.
I have a tiny tabletop personal fan I will actually turn on, but facing away so I don't get cold just to have the quiet hum.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

I have some lavender shampoo; maybe that will work! LOL

Agree about white noise, though I have tried all types and have had problems finding any that were helpful. (Usually repetitive or I find myself imagining what the soothing ocean waves look like.. etc). Sometimes there is the whirr of the computer, but the high pitched drone just irritates me. 

I try relaxation techniques (relaxing individual parts of my body one at a time) and occasionally have good results, if only for getting my mind off of my thoughts. 

About to take some melatonin, so we will see how things work out. Got to sleep around 4 this morning and woke up/got up around 9:30, so I am making progress already! 

I will see if I can get some lavender essential oils 

One more question: one of the neighbours (live in a house that is broken up into apartments.. an "inn" technically) has been smoking inside his apartment, and being a non-smoker with asthma, this affects me. Could it have an effect on my sleeping? Particularly when it is humid, which is every day, the stench carries through the whole place. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

RunSlideStop said:


> One more question: one of the neighbours (live in a house that is broken up into apartments.. an "inn" technically) has been smoking inside his apartment, and being a non-smoker with asthma, this affects me. Could it have an effect on my sleeping? Particularly when it is humid, which is every day, the stench carries through the whole place.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes! My son is very bothered by nicotine and cigarette smoke. My mom is a chain smoker and even though she in NOT allowed to smoke in my house or even near my door or windows, it is always on her clothes and in her hair. Whenever she comes for a visit, my son has a really hard time sleeping that night. She knows he is allergic and how much it bothers him, but won't do anything about it. :-(

Whenever we used to visit my other grandparents in the winter, same thing would happen because they always had a wood fire going in the fireplace.

Glad to hear some progress is happening!


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Well now. I took 1/4 of a Melatonin tablet last night around 11:30 and was out cold by midnight, slept almost without waking until 9:30. 

It is now 2:00a with no Melatonin and I am just hungry; not even the thought of being sleepy. May have to take another 1/4 and hope I don't sleep until noon. 

Exercised some today as well - stretched, did some lunges, used my yoga ball to open my chest up. Got my blood moving, now it does not want to stop, it seems. 

Hmm.. will be having a light snack and tea then perhaps a Melatonin. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I've had a hard time falling asleep all of my life. I've tried the tea, the reading, and every other possible remedy outside of drugs. I just learned to work around it. I never go to bed unless I am tired and I always take a hot shower beforehand - which really helps.. I have always had to get up early, so if I _have_ to, I take a nap...especially in the summer when it is blazing in the afternoon - it helps to beat the heat. Now, I was raised to think folks that took naps were lazy. Ya have to just dismiss that sort of thinking. What is the difference if you "break up" your sleep and get the same amount or more done as others that get a straight 8 hrs? It isn't by choice; people can't "will themselves" asleep.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Missy: I agree! I think naps contribute to my problem though. I nap when I am sleepy, and I think this throws me off. 

Turns out I took .5mg of Melatonin last night timed release. I took a different all natural/organic sleep aid just a few minutes ago; it was a gel capsule and 1mg of Melatonin... already sleepy, hope this helps, and not too much!

Will update tomorrow! Thanks everyone


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

RunSlideStop said:


> Well now. I took 1/4 of a Melatonin tablet last night around 11:30 and was out cold by midnight, slept almost without waking until 9:30.
> 
> It is now 2:00a with no Melatonin and I am just hungry; not even the thought of being sleepy. May have to take another 1/4 and hope I don't sleep until noon.
> 
> ...


I had to re-read that at least 5 times because at first it seemed like you were just poppin' melatonin every few hours and I was freaking out!!! lol

Well I'm glad you slept the first night


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I take melatonin, it's like a natural hormone that's naturally produced by your body. I only take 5-10mg. I have chewable fast dissolve 5mg that I take before bed, and they work fairly fast. I notice myself getting sleepy before 30 minutes. 

Also, try putting on music that's made to help you calm down/slow your heart rate. I've heard it works for animals and people, maybe you can play it while you're laying in bed?


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

So far, with 1mg of this melatonin mixture stuff, I am obviously still awake. Interesting. It has been about an hour and a half. 

Neighbour above has been up with dry heaves every 10 minutes, poor guy. Hope he gets some sleep 

Switching back to timed release tomorrow if I don't find something better.


----------



## mlkuhn12 (Jan 7, 2012)

I dealt with insomnia for years tried so many sleep aids both natural and not, I even went to a sleep specialist, followed his suggesting and it didn't help. The only I've found to work is a product called sleep 'n restore Natrol Sleep 'N Restore - eVitamins.com - Lowest Price . I love it, it put me to sleep (takes a half hour or so), I stay asleep the whole night, feel well rested in the morning and it doesn't make me feel groggy like so many other sleep aids did.

Luckily with the help of sleep n' restore I don't deal with insomnia. But I still use the tv to help me sleep, I leave it on and use the sleep timer and it helps me to fall asleep, which I know is odd but it works for me. Some other things I've found helpful for falling asleep(when I don't have access to a tv) are yoga or pilates, reading a book, a nice hot shower, and/or drinking some chamomile tea.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

I am exhausted this morning. Hardly slept a wink. Back to Melatonin. 

I have taken Sleep N Restore with no help  hmm. 

I will be taking Joe's advice and getting up and doing something with the day, as I am getting pretty tired (punny) of no sleep. 

A note; I take several vitamins every day, including adrenal support and plenty of b-vitamins, as well as potassium, vitamin C, D, and on occasion some Iron. I take cod liver oil and liquid minerals as well. Any of these possibly affecting my sleep? I take the adrenal support in the morning and don't notice much of a change, but notice my kidneys hurt if I don't take it. I also typically drink about 72oz of water per day (yay Camelback bottles with measurements!). 

Haven't heard from the guy upstairs since about 5a, hope he's okay. 

Thanks all,
RSS


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Sigh. Tried to do some intensive online shopping today; why is it so darn hard to find a true knee length (not above!) dress that isn't cut down to my belly button for under $40?! Bunch of hooker dresses for cheap. Grr. 

Anyway, took a 20 minute power nap today. Otherwise I should be dead tired, and all I can muster up is a half-hearted yawn. I will be back to the Melatonin tonight. 

Did some "stupid inflatable ball" exercises this morning, had a nice breakfast of rice and potatoes (ugh, the fast barely started and I am already eating solely starch... need help with this...), showered, and napped. Been sitting on cyberspace all day - thinking of saying to heck with sleeping right now and going for a walk around the block a few times, hoping nosey neighbours are asleep (long story). 

I have been restricting my caffeine and sugars, but as stated I have been eating a lot of starch; could this be keeping me energized when I am trying to sleep?

This is becoming more of a journal for me. Perhaps my night time ritual will be this. Blegh!


----------



## mnhorselover (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi - I apologize for not going all the way back but have you tried Valerian? It comes in capsule form @ Wal-Mart or health food store. It smells bad when you open the bottle but I think it helps! Good Luck.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi! Thanks! I have tried Valerian and don't find it works. Melatonin has not worked for me but once so I am confused and apprehensive to try it again. Might try a stronger dose of Valerian and see how it goes. 

Note/Update: Back to waking up after noon, staying awake until 3, 4, 5 and longer. Got out all day today and walked about grocery shopping, thrift shopping, and generally trying to stat active. Have had a few sips of coffee, have not had adrenal support vitamins or energy vitamins, and honestly have not eate much at all today but two small slices of vegan pizza. Feeling sleepy, but that has fooled me before. We will see how it goes tonight. May jump in a hot shower, but those tend to wake me up.. we will see.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It's going to be a tough habit to break, and to fix your inner clock RunStopSlide!

Stick with one method, and work on preparing yourself for bed earlier. Maybe end your day with a movie and then go right into bed after brushing teeth, etc.

You'll find a way!!


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Sky. I try to end the day with brushing my teeth/washing my face and sometimes some reading. I tend to watch too many movies being inside most days, so I am going to try cutting back. Also going to try to get a better pillow soon; this one is about used up!

I will be updating in the morning; here's to a restful night!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You're welcome 

Maybe your days are too lazy. I find when I have those spells of not wanting to change, not having anything to do.. I find it hard to sleep. I usually stay up all night and all asleep at 6am. 

Maybe try to plan some cognitive activities like puzzles or go for a jog or maybe drive around, hang with friends, etc. ?

Best of luck x


----------



## mnhorselover (Jun 10, 2012)

Good morning! FYI - The Valerian I take is 450 mg and you have to take it way before you want to go to bed. It's not perfect but I think it helps. I see it also in some of the horse calming meds. If you want to try to reset your inner clock, you can start setting an alarm for say 9 or 10 am and get up then no matter what. It can be rough if you've been up all night but if you keep up the schedule, it usually works. I have a sleep disorder and I'm supposed to use a sleep apnea machine. I also have to have the TV on. I hate the mask, especially since I'm warm all the time. I used to be able to fall asleep 5 seconds after my head hit the pillow. Not anymore! There are people who are naturally early risers and then there are the night owls. We are the night owls and sometimes it just goes haywire! I can sleep 12 hours and still feel tired! Have a great day! 

**********************************
Life is short - enjoy the trail!


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, fell asleep pretty fast last night - it was just after 3 when I finally got to bed. Woke up around 1:30. Blegh. 

Getting up, showering, making some food, exercising - that is my plan so far today. Here's to a tiring day!

Sky - I have been thinking of getting some puzzles or something. I have been reading a lot since I got here, and it just makes my eyes tired (need new glasses). As for getting out, my options are very limited. The neighbours (and landlady) don't know I am here, and the risk of the landlady kicking the both of us who are here out is too high at the moment. So until the situation improves in the next month or so, I am flying below the radar. Difficult when there are 4 other tenants in the building (house converted to apartment building with separate units, not municipal space).

I feel like I have exhausted most of my "entertainment"/"activity" options  that's why I am asking here. 

By the way; managed to find decent, cute skirts at the thrift store yesterday, and two nice lightweight cardigans, so my "expensive hooker dresses" problem is solved. Yay for thrift stores!

Cheers everyone


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That's 10 hours of sleep! I'm guessing you needed them! Try to work on going to bed a little earlier each time until you get to 11pm or 10.. that SHOULD help out a lot. 

If I go to bed at.. 6am, I wake up at 3pm lol! Not a good idea  If I sleep at 11pm I wake up at 10am and 2am I wake up at noon. 

Just gotta train your body, and yeah puzzles are fun. Maybe you should get a video game system? That would be entertaining  or computer games as well.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Had a nice portobello fajita for dinner and apples with peanut butter as a snack. The fajitas were a big process, so it took a while and was fairly entertaining. Spent some time reading as well, amongst other things. Feeling pretty good today, and even a little sleepy already at quarter to midnight. Yay!

As for video games, I like them but I am no good at them and get frustrated. My video game success lies solely in Angry Birds (oh boy, haha). 

I have a plethora of books to read here that are good for me (lives of Saints, books about the spiritual life, etc... Orthodox Christianity  ), so I really should read more. Working on a 1000+ page biography of a monk right now. 

Planning to try to sleep without melatonin or valerian, so we will see in the morning how it goes. I will be setting my alarm and getting up, regardless, at 10a.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That's a shame! They used to frustrate me too, but then my brother kept rubbing his winning in my face.. so I secretly practiced and now I kick his butt at every game 

Sleep well! That Fajita sounds amazing..


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Hoping you sleep well. 
Also, just a bit worried about your situation and hope you are safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mnhorselover (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey RSS - Hope you're sleeping by now! Glad to see you're going to try setting the alarm for yourself. Be prepared to be really dragging your fanny at the beginning. It does work, even for me but I fall off the wagon if I don't have to be anywhere at a specific time and sleep in. Then, once you start sleeping late again, it restarts the cycle. That darned human nature! 

I think I mentioned before that I have to sleep with the TV on...well, now what I've been doing is putting on Alfred Hitchcock's The Birds EVERY NIGHT! For some reason, I'm asleep by the time Tippi makes it over to the Bodega Bay School to talk to Annie Hayworth. Go figure! Everything else seems to keep me up...Comedies, love stories, etc. Weird, huh....Well,

Good night to all!


----------



## Tia And Pretty (Jun 15, 2012)

Melatonin is a Natural chemical your brain produces to put you to sleep. So as long as you stick to the right dosage you will be just fine


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, still awake but getting to bed now. 

Cakemom: Thank you! I am safe here indeed. Just playing it safe in terms of neighbours so it doesn't turn into a mess. I would have a place to go if it turned bad; just hoping it doesn't come to that. Will be talking with landlady this week, so I will update everyone after that!

mnhorselover: LOL! The Birds is my mother's favourite movie of all time. I have not seen it in many years!

Proudly saying the computer hasn't even been turned on today, so no movies today. Yay! It's a step in the right direction. Next is getting up when the alarm goes off. Usually I can guilt myself into getting up. I will just reward myself with a tasty protein/greens shake to wake up!

Good night!


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Bed by 3, woke up at 9:30, huzzah!

Chilling a bit here on the HF before I get up and start the day. It's one of those nice breezy but not cold mornings where it feels nice to stay under the sheets with the window open just a bit longer 

Nothing else to update really. Got to sleep by getting in bed and closing my eyes. Can't get much more simple than that!

Good morning, everyone! 

HA! Just realized my alarm was set for 10:30 tomorrow morning. Truly up before my alarm


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Super great news!! I'm glad you got to have a normal sleep schedule! Hooray!!


----------



## Tia And Pretty (Jun 15, 2012)

Melatonin you have to build up to the right dose. Take one pill for two or three nights then up it to two pills for a few nights then again to 3 pills 

I take 3 and was told you shouldn't take more than 3 nightly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Tia: I took 1/4 of one the first night and it kicked my butt! Took a whole pill (2mg) the next time and had no luck at all.


----------



## Tia And Pretty (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah it takes a bit to build up into your system but it helps with the natural chemicals in your brain
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Really Tia? 

Hmm.. I don't take any. But when I have trouble sleeping or I don't feel tired (atm I am dead tired just waiting on someone first, timezones suck lol) and it's one. If I have something I need to be well rested for and not look like death-got-dragged-to-the-front-porch I take two. I never take them in a row, or more than 2. I'm sensitive to it I suppose. It's surprising to hear of others taking three or them regularly! I think my body would get very out of whack..


----------



## Tia And Pretty (Jun 15, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Really Tia?
> 
> Hmm.. I don't take any. But when I have trouble sleeping or I don't feel tired (atm I am dead tired just waiting on someone first, timezones suck lol) and it's one. If I have something I need to be well rested for and not look like death-got-dragged-to-the-front-porch I take two. I never take them in a row, or more than 2. I'm sensitive to it I suppose. It's surprising to hear of others taking three or them regularly! I think my body would get very out of whack..


Yup after I was pregnant my sleep pattern was all messed up and my doctor prescribed it to me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Glad to hear you got some rest and that you're safe!! Now, spend the day doing active stuff and you'll sleep tonight!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, things were going swimmingly, but alas, it is 4a and I am not only up but still dressed and on HF. I will set my alarm for 10:30a regardless, just not going to be surprised if I am tired when I wake up. 

Haven't taken melatonin since the time it failed. 

Since this is kinda my journal...
Tonight we had delicious spaghetti for dinner and watched The Guardian. Great movie, coming from a military minded person (was in ROTC, brother is a Marine). Been snacking on apples with peanut butter lately; yum! New favourite snack! Have still not been having much coffee or otherwise - been drinking water like it's going outta style. 

I have been taking Joe's advice of just getting up ever day, showering, and doing something with the day. I have been a lot happier since doing this, so thanks Joe. 

The landlady issue will be resolved soon hopefully. Pray that she is kind/understanding...

Not much else to say in regards to my sleeping problems. Getting ready to hit the racks now, so bon soir. Update tomorrow!

Cheers!


----------

